# The Making of Symphony No.1 in F# Major "Chaos" (Chapter One: Part One)



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Often we hear folk attempting on making a successful symphony that would astound every sentient being imaginable. To the point it would start a new epoch of the classical genre... 
:O wait that is probably just me... 

Well in case you haven't noticed, i have been working on my first symphony. So, I first started working on it... Feb. 8th in 2018. My official goal was to complete it by the first day of Spring 2018... from the looks of it, it may not be until June of 2018. Maybe by my birthday.  
So it started out all improv-like, but it didn't at all seem proper enough to be a symphony. It was a lot like my Op002 had no backbone whatsoever. 

Turns out I started over...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for these - interesting reading your thoughts and processes at work. I read them in reverse order, and start to finish. Hope the symph works out for you!


----------

